#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Diskus triangularis Handgelenk Teil-/Komplettentfernung >

## Lillyana

Hallo 
ich hatte einen Diskusriss ulnarseitig durch einen Arbeitsunfall durch Fremdverletzung der in einer Arthroskopie geglättet wurde.Da nach knapp 4 Monaten keine Besserung zu spüren war,wurde ein erneutes MRT gemacht und festgestellt dass der Diskuss jetzt wohl an diversen Stellen gerissen ist.
Jetzt soll er je nach Befund teilweise oder komplett entfernt werden.
Hatte das schonmal jemand von Euch?
Wann kann man wieder arbeiten(bin Krankenschwester )und muss man nach der Op ein Gips o.ä wie bei einer Naht vom Diskus tragen? 
Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!

----------

